# What bike frame is this?



## aleksb91 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi together, I've recently made a "project" purchase and I'm trying to figure out what bike frame this is (see photo).

It looks like Trek or Giant but I am not sure what model exactly so I thought maybe there's someone out there that could help me out on this.

Please don't mind the terrible "paintjob", it was done by the previous owner ?.

Thank you in advance and nice greetings from Germany !!!

ALEKS


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Likely a Giant Trance or Anthem by the suspension.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

bjcccat said:


> Likely a Giant Trance or Anthem by the suspension.


i take that back, too many pivots for a giant.


----------



## aleksb91 (Apr 11, 2021)

bjcccat said:


> i take that back, too many pivots for a giant.


I had the same thoughts but I couldn't find any Giant frame that looks like that. 😅


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

NS Snabb T


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

06HokieMTB said:


> NS Snabb T


I dunno man. Some key differences that I'm seeing. The fourbar linkage, the curved top tube, the rocker link stand out as quite different. Maybe I'm missing something though.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't know, but its hard to believe it wasn't stolen given how shitty of a job they did trying to change the way it looked...


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

It depends. Was they guy you got it from on crack or meth? If it was meth, that means it it a Trek. Crack and it is a Giant.

Seriously though, it doesn't have the classic Trek ABP, or Giant Maestro suspension. What did the seller say it was? How did it get laundered to you?


----------



## aleksb91 (Apr 11, 2021)

r-rocket said:


> It depends. Was they guy you got it from on crack or meth? If it was meth, that means it it a Trek. Crack and it is a Giant.
> 
> Seriously though, it doesn't have the classic Trek ABP, or Giant Maestro suspension. What did the seller say it was? How did it get laundered to you?


I don't know who the previous owner was because I've bought it off a city auction. It's the place where they auction stuff that was confiscated by the police.

I know for sure that it wasn't stolen because the police checks every item before putting it for an auction 

It had following parts on it:

Rockshox Monarch RT 165x38mm
Rockshox Boxxer (not sure which model)
Shimano SLX cranks
both wheels (need to check which ones exactly)

And all of that for around $120

I stripped it all down because I want to redo the paintjob (obviously).

I hope someone will be able to identify the frame model just by the looks of it


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

That looks like a norco fluid from 2015ish.


----------



## aleksb91 (Apr 11, 2021)

dompedro3 said:


> That looks like a norco fluid from 2015ish.


Thanks @dompedro3 !!!

Now that you said it, it is deffinitely a Norco Fluid but I don't think it's 2015 because it also has internal cable routing.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

so what is the serial number on the frame ? should be on the BB


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

aleksb91 said:


> Thanks @dompedro3 !!!
> 
> Now that you said it, it is deffinitely a Norco Fluid but I don't think it's 2015 because it also has internal cable routing.


I missed the internal routing. But glad I could help.


----------

